# Leaf & Ale score!!!



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to start off by saying... Mike cant count!

All I ordered was a Tatuaje lid a *7* cigar Illusion sampler and a pound of the Cuban roast coffee. I received the hat, the coffee and *9* cigars! Plus it may just be me but I would swear there is more than a pound of coffee in that bag. It smells great I cant wait for morning to brew some up!

Yes thats an MK! 

Thanks mike!!! You will have a repeat customer!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! That is some good customer service right there.

Let me know how that coffee is. I'm getting tired of my current roast. 

Also what cigar is that on the far right?


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nevermind... found it on their site.

Nice!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. Those illusions look very very tasty.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Mike is great. Those sticks look nice!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I should add, the post office did a number on the box. It was crushed pretty good. I really thought I was gonna have to put his customer service to the test. Thankfully all was well.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

SWEET pick-up's. Those Illusione's are tasty. Great customer service as well. Enjoy Flint


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Leaf and Ale? I'll have to check it out.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

doblemaduro said:


> Leaf and Ale? I'll have to check it out.


IMHO, do it sir..

Mike is a good man.. He has provided 'exceptional' service to me and I do appreciate it.. He will take care of you!

Hey Dozer,

Mike hooked me up too! Get on that CG4 and MK!!:biggrin:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

These look too good. I just ordered a sampler.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm.. I just might place an order.. it is payday afterall. :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think I recognize the cigar all the way to the right.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

Leaf and Ale is the BOMB!!!!! Mike helped me out with the Nub Pre-Order and also picking out some other great smokes. Now, if he could just make the next two weeks fly by so my Nubs will get here...

Definitely my online retailer of choice.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool that hat looks awesome


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups:biggrin:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice. I'll have to give them a try.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Mike is awesome and that cuban roast is outstanding!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I don't think I recognize the cigar all the way to the right.


House brand, here you go...

http://www.leafandale.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=21_205


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Isn't it great to have a brother in the biz.....awesome.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Yep. Mike and Leaf and Ale Rock!!:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow great pickups


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I just ordered the 7 pack Illusiones,Sunday cant wait to get them.Ihope Mike is the man.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Shweet-good customer relations


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

DOZER said:


> I should add, the post office did a number on the box. It was crushed pretty good. I really thought I was gonna have to put his customer service to the test. Thankfully all was well.


Wwwhheeeeewww! :sweat: Glad everything was OK. I just got off the phone with a guy that ordered some Tat's. His address is 333 and I shipped them to 3333.... DOH! He googled the 3333 address, and we could all hope it was a little old lady who gave the box back to the postman to send back to me.... BUT NOOOOOOO! It went to a f-gg-n *FRAT HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I hope those sumbiches choke on those Unicos.

Thanks for the kind words, DOZER!!!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

paint said:


> I just ordered the 7 pack Illusiones,Sunday cant wait to get them.Ihope Mike is the man.


Shipped yesterday (MON). Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## adamsdb (Aug 24, 2007)

leafandale said:


> Wwwhheeeeewww! :sweat: Glad everything was OK. I just got off the phone with a guy that ordered some Tat's. His address is 333 and I shipped them to 3333.... DOH! He googled the 3333 address, and we could all hope it was a little old lady who gave the box back to the postman to send back to me.... BUT NOOOOOOO! It went to a f-gg-n *FRAT HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I hope those sumbiches choke on those Unicos.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, DOZER!!!!


Hate to say it, but those Frat guys will probably pass them out at some keg party. They will smoke them about 1/3rd the way through and say that they are gross and put them out in someone else's beer.

How is that for a gross generalization!!! ( i hope I didn't offend any Fraternity BOTLs)


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

adamsdb said:


> Hate to say it, but those Frat guys will probably pass them out at some keg party. They will smoke them about 1/3rd the way through and say that they are gross and put them out in someone else's beer.
> 
> How is that for a gross generalization!!! ( i hope I didn't offend any Fraternity BOTLs)


Never speak of that again!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I'm not in a fraternity but I'm a college student and was very offended by the post... in fact I demand you apologize! 

Nah I'm just messing. It's true most people in my generation would react like that but the number of young smokers seems to be on the rise! :whoohoo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

*They are gonna be good.*



leafandale said:


> Shipped yesterday (MON). Enjoy the smokes.


Thanks Mike...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> Nice! That is some good customer service right there.
> 
> Let me know how that coffee is. I'm getting tired of my current roast.
> 
> Also what cigar is that on the far right?


It's *real* good! The bag wont last a week. When you stick your nose in it smells like dark chocolate. Real smooth and no bitterness.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...very nice.


----------

